# Christmas scents



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All!
I was just wondering if you all could suggest some Christmas scents for me. I only want to make a couple of them but it is hard to order without knowing how they smell. I order from Aroma Haven but there are way to many to choose from. Which ones are the best in your opinion? someone needs to invent smellavision or something :lol
any help you all could offer would be great!!
Thanks and have a wonderfull day!!!
Patti


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've never ordered from aroma haven so I can't help you there, but I would definitely have a peppermint with holiday wrapping. I have a hard time keeping any sort of mint in stock. When the holidays are done you can easily rename it for the rest of the year.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's what I do.....some sort of peppermint. Last year it was peppermint patty - white peppermint soap with chunks of dark brown chocolate soap. This year I have 'polar express' - white peppermint soap with shreds of blue and a solid layer of blue then white on top. The blue is scented with an ocean scent.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am using her Aunt Mabel's Mint Sugar cookie for my baskets this Christmas, soap, body butter and lotion. It is a foody scent so the soap goes tan with all the vanillia, but as it comes off the cure rack I am wrapping it and putting it away or it sells off the cure rack! It's lovely. It would make excellent sugar or salt scrubs also! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got their Candy Cane and it soaped nicely...no discoloration so far, though it's only been curing a few days now. Smells great, too. The other Christmas scent I got this year was Victorian Christmas, but that was from somewhere else. I need to come up with a year 'round name for it, because it smells fantastic.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have also done the mabel's sugar cookie...nice...also the christmas cheer and I also did vicki's pumpkin spice. It is fun to have speciifc christmas scents. When Christmas is over, you can include one "free" with everyone's order...cuz' there is no renamin pumpkin spice or christmas cheer


----------



## Grams (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank You all soooo much! I'm going to go order right now. I'm a hairdresser and want to give my clients something Christmas-y.
You all are great!!!!
Thanks Again
Patti


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Linda you can rename Pumpkin, Sweet Potato Pie, I used to move back and forth between that and Autumn Pumpkin and still sell Autumn Pumpkin during the year so quit renaming it. Vicki


----------

